# حبيبتى أصغر منى ....!!!!!!



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اغلبنا اليومين دول بيعجبوا بطرف ثاني وبيحبوا بجد 
من غير مايخدوا بالهم من الــــســن 
يعني ساعات بتحب حبيبك عشان حاجات تانية بتشدك ليه 

قلبه…عقله…فكره…ثقافته…طبيعته….عصبيته
شكله….حنيته……المهم حبيته وخلاص

وهو كمان نفس الشئ حبك بجد وزاي مابيقولوا 
القلوب عند بعضها 
بس في يوم وسط الحب والرومانسية دي 

الشاب يسال حبيبته …..
قوليلى ياقلبي انتي يوم ميلادك امتى ..؟؟

بيحبها بقى وعايز يعرف عشان يكون اول واحد يفجأها ويهديها قلبه 
ترد عليه ….يوم كذا في شهر كذا سنه كذا 
ايه ده …………فجاه اكتشف انها دي اكبر منه
معقولة حبيت واحدة أكبر مني في السن 
طب أزاي …..إحنا افكارنا واحد 
وحاجات كتير في حياتنا بنتفق عليها 

بجد صدمة كبيرة :thnk0001: 
خصوصا البنت لما تعرف أنها اكبر منه 

إيه ده معقولة أنا احب واحد أصغر مني 
إزاي ده يحصل ……؟؟

طب هي لو وفقت على كده …وماتفرقش معاها لأنها حبته بجد 
وهو كمان مايهموش الكلام ده …كفاية عليه حبه ليها وحبها ليه    

ياترى اهلهم حيوافقوا ….لما ييجي يخطبها يقولوا انت كام سنه ويعرفه انه أصغر منها 
حيوافقوا …؟؟

وهو كمان لما اهله يساله عن البنوته الي عايز يتجوزها كام سنه ؟؟
ويعرفوا انها أكبر منه تفتكروا حيوافقوا ؟؟

ولا البيت هيتقلب خناقة عشانها          :017165~155:

مشكلة صغيرة اووووي بس حلها صعب شوية  

يعنى إنتي لو حبيتي حد وهو بيحبك ومستعد يرتبط بيكي النهار ده قبل بكرة 
بس أصغر منك …..تعملي ايه وبصراحة ؟؟

وانت حبيت واحدة وهي كمان بتحبك ومعندكش استعداد تبعد عنها 
بس هي اكبر منك …..تعمل ايه وبصراحة بردو ؟؟

موضوع ده ممكن يكون حصل لأي حد هنا او حيحصل أو مش حيحصل 
بس عاوزة أعرف رأيكم ومش من وجهة نظركم وبس ومن وجهه نظر الاهل تكون ايه ؟؟؟

يلااااااااااااا وانا هقول ردى بعدين.....


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا نيمو يا قمر

بس انا نزلته موضوع زيه من فتره هو يمكن الكلام مختلف لكن نفس المضمون

وعرفت وجهات النظر وقولت وجهة نظري بردو في الموضوع انا مش همانع ابدا طالما في حب وتفاهم متبادل ما بين الطرفين

وبالنسبة للاهلي مش هيمنعوا لاني انا اللي اخترت ودي حياتي اللي هكون سعيدة بيها لاني مش هفرح مثلا اني ارتبط بشخص في سني او اكبر مني ولكن مفيش حب ولا تفاهم بينا يبقي انا اللي هعيش حياه تعيسه 

لكن انا افضل الحب والتفاهم ايا كان فرق السن او مين اكبر من مين 


ربنا يعوضك يا حبي​


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا نيمو يا قمر
> 
> بس انا نزلته موضوع زيه من فتره هو يمكن الكلام مختلف لكن نفس المضمون
> 
> ...





ميرسى يا حبى ليكى وردك جميل جدا وعجبنى اوى
واسفة على تكرار


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى يا حبى ليكى وردك جميل جدا وعجبنى اوى
> واسفة على تكرار


 

لا يا حبيبتي مفيش اسف هو نازل بطريقه اخري ولذيذة بس انا هجيبلك لينك الموضوع عشان تعرف وجهات النظر كانت ايه


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لا يا حبيبتي مفيش اسف هو نازل بطريقه اخري ولذيذة بس انا هجيبلك لينك الموضوع عشان تعرف وجهات النظر كانت ايه





اوك يا حبى منتظراكى


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

انا جيت بسرعه اهو

ههههههههه اصلي ركبت توك توك عشان الحق اجي بسرعه ههههههههههه


اتفضلي يا عسولتي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145514​


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا جيت بسرعه اهو
> 
> ههههههههه اصلي ركبت توك توك عشان الحق اجي بسرعه ههههههههههه
> 
> ...





حمدلله ع السلامة يا حبيبتى وعلى مهلك وانتى راجعة
فعلا الموضوع نفس المضمون بس طرحتيه بطريقة مختلفة وانا رديت عليه
بس جميل فعلا ربنا معاكى يا روزايتى وميرسى ليكى ولتشجيعك


----------



## انريكي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الحب مش هيعرف السن او مين الكبير او الصغير المهم ايحبو بعض ولكن الاهل في نوعين النوع الاول هيمانعو لان ميعرفوش ايه معنى الحب وهيقولو اي الكلام الفاضي ده بس في اهل مش هيمنعو لان يهمهم حياة بنتهم او ابنهم اتكون جيدا هاذا ردي ابصراحه الرب يباركك


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> الحب مش هيعرف السن او مين الكبير او الصغير المهم ايحبو بعض ولكن الاهل في نوعين النوع الاول هيمانعو لان ميعرفوش ايه معنى الحب وهيقولو اي الكلام الفاضي ده بس في اهل مش هيمنعو لان يهمهم حياة بنتهم او ابنهم اتكون جيدا هاذا ردي ابصراحه الرب يباركك





ميرسى لمرورك ولردك العقلانى انريكى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> حمدلله ع السلامة يا حبيبتى وعلى مهلك وانتى راجعة
> فعلا الموضوع نفس المضمون بس طرحتيه بطريقة مختلفة وانا رديت عليه
> بس جميل فعلا ربنا معاكى يا روزايتى وميرسى ليكى ولتشجيعك


 

ميرسي ليكي انتي يا حبيبتي

ربنا معاكي يارب


----------



## روماني زكريا (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا لو انا بحبها وهيا بتحبني مش هتفرق السن معايا بس علي شرط السن ياريت مايزدش عن 3 سنين 
ولو زاد السن عن كده احاول ابعد عنها بأي طريقه علشان مش هنبقي متفاهمين مع بعض 
ثانيا اهلي لو لقيوا اني هبقي سعيد معاها مش هيعترضوا 
شكرا نيمو​


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> اولا لو انا بحبها وهيا بتحبني مش هتفرق السن معايا بس علي شرط السن ياريت مايزدش عن 3 سنين
> ولو زاد السن عن كده احاول ابعد عنها بأي طريقه علشان مش هنبقي متفاهمين مع بعض
> ثانيا اهلي لو لقيوا اني هبقي سعيد معاها مش هيعترضوا
> شكرا نيمو​





ميرسى ليك انت رومانى ع مرورك 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (6 سبتمبر 2010)

سنة او سنتين فرق مش حكاية كبيرة 
المهم يكون فى تفاهم و يكونوا اصحاب عقلية ناضجة 

++موضوع حلو يا قمرة 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## toty sefo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

هو يعنى السن هيفرق فى ايه غير كلام الناس 
انا شايفه ان الحاجات دى ثانويه قوى المهم هو التفاهم التوافق الاتفاق حاجات كتير قوى اهم 
وبعدان الحاجات دى كانت زمان دلوقتى الدنيا اتغيرت والافكار اتغيرت 
موضوع جميل ربنا يفوق كل البنات وكل الولاد​


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> سنة او سنتين فرق مش حكاية كبيرة
> المهم يكون فى تفاهم و يكونوا اصحاب عقلية ناضجة
> 
> ++موضوع حلو يا قمرة
> ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك





ميرسى يا زيزا ع مرورك وعلى رأيك السكر زيك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> هو يعنى السن هيفرق فى ايه غير كلام الناس
> انا شايفه ان الحاجات دى ثانويه قوى المهم هو التفاهم التوافق الاتفاق حاجات كتير قوى اهم
> وبعدان الحاجات دى كانت زمان دلوقتى الدنيا اتغيرت والافكار اتغيرت
> موضوع جميل ربنا يفوق كل البنات وكل الولاد​





وحتى لو فى كلام الناس هو مين اللى هيعيش الحياة دى احنا ولا هما
والحاجات دى كانت كن زمان أه بس فى عائلات لسه متتمسكة بالتقاليد دى
رأيك جميل توتى وميرسى لمرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحه كده لو شايف انك هترتاح معاها رغم فرق السن وهي فهماك وفاهمين بعض كويس خلاص والاهل لو شافوا انك هتبقي مبسوط معاها مش هيعترضوا 
وسيبك من العادات والتقاليد مادام مبسوط معاها 

شكرا نيمو


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى لردك يا سامح ومرورك الطيب
انا شايفة انى من رأيك بس مش دايما ردود فعل الناس بتكون زينا
ميرسى ونورت الموضوع


----------



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكله مش سهله خالص

خصوصا فى مجتمعنا المتخلف

نفسي اكتب كتير فى الموضوع ده بس بلاش

لانى هفتكر حاجات مش عايز افتكرها
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو يا نيمو

وانا بالنسبالى مافيش مشكله لو اكبر منى طالما بحبها بس مايكونش الفرق كبير اووى

شكرا نيمو​


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (8 سبتمبر 2010)

قلتها في موضوع مشابه لهذا

الامر كله من الاول نفسي 

ممكن بعض النساء تحب من هو أصغر منها والرجل من هي اكبر منه

وفيهم من يرفض الفكرة والامر نهائياً

وانا منهم فبصراحة لو علمت ان الرجل الذي أمامي اصغر مني بساعة واحدة فمستحيل ان أنجذب له وأحبه من الاول ..


تحياتي


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *مشكله مش سهله خالص
> 
> خصوصا فى مجتمعنا المتخلف
> 
> ...





بالنسبة لمجتمعنا عندنا عرف سائد انه لازم يكون اكبر ودى مشكلة شفتها بعينى مع حد قريب منى
وياريت تكتب انا احنا بنستمتع بمواضيعك ومناقشاتك
ومعلش ارجع افتكر ونكد على نفسك شوية هههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك لينو وربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> موضوع حلو يا نيمو
> 
> وانا بالنسبالى مافيش مشكله لو اكبر منى طالما بحبها بس مايكونش الفرق كبير اووى
> 
> شكرا نيمو​





عندك حق فى ان الفرق ميكونش كبير وكمان الشكل يبقى مش باين يعنى الولد ع الاقل يبان شكله مش أصغر
وميرسى لمرورك ورأيك نورت الموضوع


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

blue blue eyes قال:


> قلتها في موضوع مشابه لهذا
> 
> الامر كله من الاول نفسي
> 
> ...





ميرسى لمرورك ورأيك وربنا يباركك
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*

ليس مهم السن

المهم الحب والتوافق النفسى والأجتماعى والقبول


شكرا جدا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## back_2_zero (9 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو اوى و بشوفة كتير اليومين دول 
عارفة لو بالنسبة للولد مش مهم انة يتجوز بنت اصغر منة بكتير بس بردة مش كتير اوى 
دا بيبقة فية ظلم جامد لية من نواحى كتير 
لكن بالنسبة للبنت دية صعبة جدا مع انى ليا ناس قرايبى هى اكبر منة و عايشين سعداء جدا مع بعض لكن بردة الموضوع صعب شوية خصوصا ان احنا فى مجتمع شرقى 
انا من رايى ان اكبر فرق سن بين الولد و البنت 10 سنين اكتر من كدا مينفعش و متوقعش ان الاسرة و لا الكنيسة حيوافقوا ​


----------



## sosofofo (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة موضوع هام جدا
بس انا عندي راي تاني
عامل السن في الزواج مهم جدا ( معلش لو الكلام مش هيعجي حد ) بس دا رآي
مافيش احلي من ان يكون الولد هو الاكبر في السن لان ده ليه جوانب كتير حلوة
وعموما بشكل عملي لما الولد بيكون هو الصغير بيقي فيه مشاكل كتير لانه معروف ان البنت بتكبر قبل الولد دا انت تكوني اصغر منه واوقات كتير بيبان عليكي التعب والكبر وبعقد يقولك انت كبرت مع انك اصغر منه مابالك وانت اكبر منه .
كمان عن تجربة الحياة لو بصينا للزواج الناجح هنلاقيه معظمه ان ماكنش كله لزوج اكبر 
وعلي العموم الرجالة مش بيعجبه العجب 
الخلاصة : لازم نراجع انفسنا انا عارفة ان الحب حلو لكن الارتباط شيء تاني لان العقل بيكون احسن وصدقوني بيكون احلي 

الحب حلو قوي والاحلي لما بيكون من غير عقد


----------



## Nemo (12 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> ليس مهم السن
> 
> ...






ميرسى جدا يا أ / نهيسى ع مرور نورت الموضوع 
وميرسى ع رأى حضرتك جدا لأنه مهم جدا بالنسبالى عشان بيمثل رأى من مرحلة عمرية أكبر مننا
فبتكون رأى زى رأى الاهل أو من هم أحكم من أفكارنا كشباب
ربنايبارك حياتك


----------



## Nemo (12 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى و بشوفة كتير اليومين دول
> عارفة لو بالنسبة للولد مش مهم انة يتجوز بنت اصغر منة بكتير بس بردة مش كتير اوى
> دا بيبقة فية ظلم جامد لية من نواحى كتير
> لكن بالنسبة للبنت دية صعبة جدا مع انى ليا ناس قرايبى هى اكبر منة و عايشين سعداء جدا مع بعض لكن بردة الموضوع صعب شوية خصوصا ان احنا فى مجتمع شرقى
> انا من رايى ان اكبر فرق سن بين الولد و البنت 10 سنين اكتر من كدا مينفعش و متوقعش ان الاسرة و لا الكنيسة حيوافقوا ​






ميرسى ع مرورك يا باك وعلى رأيك
بس اللى أعرفه ان الكنيسة بتسمح لحد سنتين البنت تكون أكبر من الولد واكتر من كده 
بيمضوا على تعهد مع محضر الاكليل عشان ميكونش سبب لمنازعات فى محاكم بعدين لو كان فى مشاكل وربنا ميجبش حاجة وحشة
ميرسى ليكى يا باك وربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (12 سبتمبر 2010)

sosofofo قال:


> بصراحة موضوع هام جدا
> بس انا عندي راي تاني
> عامل السن في الزواج مهم جدا ( معلش لو الكلام مش هيعجي حد ) بس دا رآي
> مافيش احلي من ان يكون الولد هو الاكبر في السن لان ده ليه جوانب كتير حلوة
> ...





ميرسى لمرورك جدا يا سوسو بس فعلا فى كذا حالة قدامنا البنت اكبر وناس عايشة مبسوطة جدا
والمشاكل ممكن تيجى فى اى وقت ومن اى حد للأسف لو مفيش توافق نفسى وفكرى وأجتماعى
ومش بالسن بس
بس عندك حق فى موضوع البنت بيبان عليها الكبر بسرعة والراجل بيكون شكله لسه صغير
ودى حاجة فعلا صعبة 
وميرسى لردك الجميل نورتى الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> يعنى إنتي لو حبيتي حد وهو بيحبك ومستعد يرتبط بيكي النهار ده قبل بكرة
> بس أصغر منك …..تعملي ايه وبصراحة ؟؟


 
ادم اتخلق قبل حوا مش العكس 
انا لو مش مرتبطة وحد اتقدملى اصغر منى هقوله لااء انا طبيعتى مستحملش انى اخد حد اصغر منى كفاية نظرتى ليه انو اصغر منى حاجة مش حلوة خالص وبعدين اصلا ازاى ادخل فى علاقة حب وانا معرفش سنة ولا اى حاجة عنه سورى كدا مش صح واللى بيحب حد مش عشان جماله ولا ثقافته ولا اسلوبه بيحبه بعيوبة قبل مميزاته بيحبه عشان شخصة عشان كل حاجة فيه بس انا كشخصية قبل ارتباطى لا اقبل اطلاقا لمجرد التفكير فى ارتباط بحد اصغر منى ومشاعرنا احنا نتحكم فيها مش هى تتحكم فينا وهى دى القوة


----------



## Nemo (12 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> ادم اتخلق قبل حوا مش العكس
> انا لو مش مرتبطة وحد اتقدملى اصغر منى هقوله لااء انا طبيعتى مستحملش انى اخد حد اصغر منى كفاية نظرتى ليه انو اصغر منى حاجة مش حلوة خالص وبعدين اصلا ازاى ادخل فى علاقة حب وانا معرفش سنة ولا اى حاجة عنه سورى كدا مش صح واللى بيحب حد مش عشان جماله ولا ثقافته ولا اسلوبه بيحبه بعيوبة قبل مميزاته بيحبه عشان شخصة عشان كل حاجة فيه بس انا كشخصية قبل ارتباطى لا اقبل اطلاقا لمجرد التفكير فى ارتباط بحد اصغر منى ومشاعرنا احنا نتحكم فيها مش هى تتحكم فينا وهى دى القوة





ميرسى ع مرورك وردك الجميل هى وجهه نظر برضه
بس فى ناس بجد بتقبل وشفت بعينى بس شكل الولد مش بيبان خالص انه اصغر
وميرسى ليكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## marcelino (12 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى ع مرورك وردك الجميل هى وجهه نظر برضه
> بس فى ناس بجد بتقبل وشفت بعينى بس شكل الولد مش بيبان خالص انه اصغر
> وميرسى ليكى وربنا يباركك




فين رأيك انتى ؟​


----------



## GoDz (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*بالنسبالى مش هيبقى وجهة نظر لانو حصل معايا فعلا على شان كدا  No Comment *​


----------



## Nemo (27 سبتمبر 2010)

godz قال:


> *بالنسبالى مش هيبقى وجهة نظر لانو حصل معايا فعلا على شان كدا  no comment *​




ههههههههههههه بجد طيب كويس بس ايه الاخبار؟؟؟
عشان نشوف موضوعنا اللى طرحناه مناسب ولا لأ
وايه المشاكل اللى ممكن تكون واجهتكوا ودا كله بعد اذنك ولومش يضايق حضرتك طبعا


----------



## Nemo (27 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> فين رأيك انتى ؟​




 رأى اهو يا عم
انا مش بعترض خالص لو كان فى حد مناسب شكلا وموضوعا
وممكن انجذب له ومحسش انى اكبر منه اوك !!!!!!!!!
بس لازم اهم يكون شكله كبير مش قد سنه عشان ميبقاش شكلى مش حلو جمبه ههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (28 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> رأى اهو يا عم
> انا مش بعترض خالص لو كان فى حد مناسب شكلا وموضوعا
> وممكن انجذب له ومحسش انى اكبر منه اوك !!!!!!!!!
> بس لازم اهم يكون شكله كبير مش قد سنه عشان ميبقاش شكلى مش حلو جمبه ههههههههههه




opsssssss

رأى مخالف لكل اراء البنات :t31:

اكيد اكيد وراه سر خطير :kap:​


----------



## Nemo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> opsssssss
> 
> رأى مخالف لكل اراء البنات :t31:
> 
> اكيد اكيد وراه سر خطير :kap:​




ههههههههههه ولا سر ولا حاجة ومحصلتليش قبل كده
ميرسى لردك وربنا يباركك 
ولو قريت الموضوع كويس هتلاقى اكتر من حد موافقنى الرأى يا لينو


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

وانت حبيت واحدة وهي كمان بتحبك ومعندكش استعداد تبعد عنها 
بس هي اكبر منك …..تعمل ايه وبصراحة بردو ؟؟

مش ها طول  منى الاخر

الحب الحقيقي

لا يتأـثر لا بعمر ولا بغيره

سؤالك جميل يا نيمو

الرب يباركك


----------



## Nemo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> وانت حبيت واحدة وهي كمان بتحبك ومعندكش استعداد تبعد عنها
> بس هي اكبر منك …..تعمل ايه وبصراحة بردو ؟؟
> 
> مش ها طول  منى الاخر
> ...




رد جميل ميرسى يا فنان
ربنا يباركك


----------

